# Realtek ALC 3861 ?



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 23, 2019)

While i was browsing the dell xps tower desktop drivers i noticed the audio driver description for it mentioning realtek *ALC3861*, however all high end boards are using *ALC1220 *so is there some high end audio codecs from realtek that are exclusive to corporate OEMs or dells marketing just being silly ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> While i was browsing the dell xps tower desktop drivers i noticed the audio driver description for it mentioning realtek *ALC3861*, however all high end boards are using *ALC1220 *so is there some high end audio codecs from realtek that are exclusive to corporate OEMs or dells marketing just being silly ?



Its possible, hard to say in this specifically. OEMs also sometimes modify chips to tune functionality to a specific product (think needing OEM video drivers instead of just getting them from AMD/Intel/Nvidia in certain laptops). When this happens they may distribute drivers they package themselves with a modified internal name. Or strike a deal with the IC manufacturer for x amount of specific custom chips.


It could also, just be a typo.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 2, 2019)

it's *not* a typo. 

Dell uses Realtek ALC3861 audio chips (a customized chip for Dell) not only on XPS series but also on certain Inspiron and Alienware Area-51 series as well as I see ALC3861 drivers for other Dell series (examples of ALC3861 drivers are here, here & here).


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2019)

Simple, it's a two, or maybe a four channel audio codec and most likely a low power part, rather than a 5.1 or 7.1-channel desktop part.
Realtek has a myriad of products and as pointed out above, many are custom made for their partners.
Have you ever seen an ALC5611?





						ALC5611 - REALTEK
					






					www.realtek.com
				



Or an ALC5629?





						ALC5629 - REALTEK
					






					www.realtek.com


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 2, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> it's *not* a typo.
> 
> Dell uses Realtek ALC3861 audio chips (a customized chip for Dell) not only on XPS series but also on certain Inspiron and Alienware Area-51 series as well as I see ALC3861 drivers for other Dell series (examples of ALC3861 drivers are here, here & here).


Find your true id.
Go to device manager.
find realtek audio.
open advanced properties, details tab.
find the hardware id.
e.g.HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280884
In this case the chip is a 225 (the dev_ part). Your answer lies there.
The example chip was labeled as alc3253 by dell.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 2, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Find your true id.
> Go to device manager.
> find realtek audio.
> open advanced properties, details tab.
> ...


So you'r saying the alc3253 labeled by dell is in fact an alc225 in the hardware id ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> So you'r saying the alc3253 labeled by dell is in fact an alc225 in the hardware id ?


exactly.


----------

